# [Closed] Sshguard is not blocking



## nivale (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I am not sure if this thread is belong to this topic but please help me out here.
I have tried to install sshguard 1.4 and go through all the step that is listed in http://www.sshguard.net/docs/setup/compile-install/, also use this:
iptables -N sshguard and 
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j sshguard
 to set up iptables firewall. 
after run the ps-ef | grep, it shows that sshguard is running, which also indicates in the iptable log, however, when I test it, the log come back with this:

Blocking ::ffff:172.18.152.120:6 for >420secs: 4 failures over 231 seconds.
Apr 20 14:38:10 ctc366b sshguard[13453]: Blocking command failed. Exited: -1


Does anyone know why the sshguard fail to block?
thanks for your help.
Niva


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

This forum is about the FreeBSD operating system, not about SSHGuard on Linux, or SSHGuard in general. Please ask your questions on a Linux forum.


----------

